# Rear Pictures



## Blacksalt (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello all, long time no see.
I have found myself in possession of a aquarium finally, and I have run into a minor complication; I have no idea how to attach the back picture to the glass... How do you do it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tape it with scotch or masking tape.Or ditch the pic and paint it with acrylic!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Personally I prefer the painted backgrounds. They tend to look and last better than the generic plastic tape on ones. Another route could be a DIY insert. They are built at home using insulation sheathing or Styrofoam and are very easy to do. When they are done they look just like rocks or riverbed. Hope this helped!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

tape it  they do make some that sort of stick to the tank too. Or as the others said, paint works well.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use scotch tape


----------



## Blacksalt (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you all


----------

